# Clay works??? St Austel



## BikinGlynn (Nov 12, 2019)

I genuinely have no idea what this place is & dont even know how I found it, but its quite a nice place.
I felt like Attenborough at times with the amount of undergrowth I was scrabbling through.

Im guessing this is to do with clay production but any info greatly received?
The site consists of 2 main buildings split into 2 levels both with channelled out floors & false floor over them, most of which is now collapsed on the higher side.
They both had triple openings at one end which may of been some sort of furnaces.
One has a lovely chimney at the opposite end & the other was completely open ended.
There is a side room off one of these with cart tracks & what looks like high level loading area.

There is a lovely overgrown walkway out side & various smaller buildings dotted about.
Anyway it looks like this!


9O5A2990 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A2982 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A2980 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A2976 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A2974 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A2991 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A3003 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A3010 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A3012-2 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A3026 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A3037 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A3028 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A3005 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A3014 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A3032 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A2977 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A2992 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr

Thanks For Looking


----------



## smiler (Nov 12, 2019)

The buildings you photographed were dries, you probably noticed a damaged hypercourse used in the drying the clay, it's an interesting site and covers a lot of acreage, the. Stack as a date on it, late 19th century I think, Clay dust is extremely fine, it might be good if you checked your camera. I liked your take on it,, Thanks


----------



## BikinGlynn (Nov 12, 2019)

smiler said:


> The buildings you photographed were dries, you probably noticed a damaged hypercourse used in the drying the clay, it's an interesting site and covers a lot of acreage, the. Stack as a date on it, late 19th century I think, Clay dust is extremely fine, it might be good if you checked your camera. I liked your take on it,, Thanks



Thanks for the info, its a nice place being so overgrown it really had a desolate feel about it!


----------



## KPUrban_ (Nov 12, 2019)

It definitely looks like some sort of clay or brick works, perhaps cement? Nice shots nevertheless.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Nov 12, 2019)

KPUrban_ said:


> It definitely looks like some sort of clay or brick works, perhaps cement? Nice shots nevertheless.



Yep clay drier, someone kindly provided this info

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2428463


----------



## Scaramanger (Nov 17, 2019)

The whole area has buildings like this in varying states of decay..was big back along in the china clay game..


----------

